
Show HN: Goconf – Dead simple Go configuration file library - Noah-Huppert
https://github.com/Noah-Huppert/goconf
======
Noah-Huppert
I made this small little library because the alternatives like Viper were too
complex and did not provide a clear simple getting started example.

My goal was to make a library which does 1 thing well. Hopefully this library
will help anyone who needs to load configuration files.

